# Problème avec Microsoft word 2011 sur Macbook pro



## zaooly (20 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Précédemment je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes à utiliser Microsoft Word sur mon Mac, mais depuis quelques semaines quand je tente d'utiliser celui ci, je reçois ce message : " Impossible d'ouvrir Microsoft Word en raison d'un problème ; vérifiez auprès du développeur si Microsoft Word avec cette version de Mac OS X. Vous devrez peut être réinstaller l'application. Veillez à installer toutes les mises à jour disponibles pour l'application Mac OS X. " 
J'ai donc fait toutes les mises à jour possibles pour Mac OS X, sans résultats. Merci de répondre si vous avez déjà été confronté à ce soucis.


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Août 2011)

Ben justement le problème actuel c'est que Office ne fait pas bon ménage avec Lion il me semble donc depuis ton passage à Lion si c'est le cas cela peut expliquer on probleme.

Mais je ne confirme rien car je n'utilise pas MSOffice


----------



## Deejay-Joe (20 Août 2011)

chez moi pas de souci avec office sous lion ;-)


----------



## Aliboron (20 Août 2011)

zaooly a dit:


> Précédemment je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes à utiliser Microsoft Word sur mon Mac, mais depuis quelques semaines quand je tente d'utiliser celui ci, je reçois ce message : " Impossible d'ouvrir Microsoft Word en raison d'un problème ; vérifiez auprès du développeur si Microsoft Word avec cette version de Mac OS X. Vous devrez peut être réinstaller l'application. Veillez à installer toutes les mises à jour disponibles pour l'application Mac OS X. "


Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

de quelle version de Mac OS X est-il question (ton profil indique "Autres") ?
de quelle version d'Office est-il question (là, tu ne dis rien du tout) ?

Pour info (de Lepetitpiero aussi, au passage ) : Office 2008 et Office 2011 fonctionnent (à quelques points de détail près) avec Lion. Office 2004 et plus anciens ne fonctionnent pas sous Lion.


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Août 2011)

Ok Ok... Bon désolé d'avoir induit mes petits camarades en erreur. :rose: 

J'espère qu'il va résoudre son problème. Peut-être une réinstallions de Office sera le remède le plus simple pour lui?


----------



## zaooly (20 Août 2011)

Je possède Microsoft Word version 2011, et je suis sous Mac OS X Snow Leopard . D'autres suggestions ???.... Merci !!!


----------



## Aliboron (20 Août 2011)

zaooly a dit:


> Je possède Microsoft Word version 2011, et je suis sous Mac OS X Snow Leopard. D'autres suggestions ???


Premier test à faire : créer un nouveau compte utilisateur Mac OS X (dans le panneau de préférences système "Comptes") puis ouvrir une session avec ce nouvel utilisateur et voir si le problème se reproduit à l'identique.
- si oui, c'est que le problème est au niveau système, polices, extensions, application. Commencer alors par vérifier les polices...
- si non (cas de loin le plus fréquent) alors c'est dans le compte utilisateur courant qu'il y a quelque chose qui cloche. En général, c'est alors du côté des préférences et du document "Normal.dotm" qu'il faut aller chercher en premier...

Pour le reste, tu dis Office 2011, mais tu ne dis pas si tu as bien fait les mises à jour (et que tu es donc en 12.1.4). Il est aussi possible (cela a déjà été relevé) qu'il y ait problème suite à la dernière mise à jour de Snow Leopard. Il peut alors être nécessaire de refaire l'installation de la mise à jour 10.6.8 en version "combinée", après une réparation des permissions. Mais bon, voyons déjà le résultat du test.


----------



## zaooly (20 Août 2011)

J'ai donc essayé vos suggestions : j'ai créé une deuxième session, mais le résultat est le même : Microsoft Word persiste à ne pas s'ouvrir en affichant le même message d'erreur que précédemment. 
J'avais tenté ultérieurement de faire une mise à jour pour office 2011, mais lors du téléchargement, on m'a informé que la fameuse mise à jour n'était pas compatible avec mon système d'exploitation ( je précise que mon Pack Office 2011 est fait pour Mac, et non pas pour un autre système d'exploitation ). Je n'ai donc pas pu mettre à jour mon logiciel! J'ai alors pensé à une solution ( qui n'en est peut être pas une ) : télécharger Mac OS X Lion ? Mais ayant entendu beaucoup d'avis négatifs sur celui ci, je ne sais pas vraiment si c'est la bonne solution?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h07 ----------

Voici le message précis que l'on me transmet lors du téléchargement de la mise à jour pour Office 2011 : 
" Update ne peut être installé sur ce disque. Une version du logiciel requise pour installer cette mise à jour est introuvable sur ce volume . "


----------



## Aliboron (21 Août 2011)

Bon, on avance un peu.



zaooly a dit:


> Voici le message précis que l'on me transmet lors du téléchargement de la mise à jour pour Office 2011 :
> " Update ne peut être installé sur ce disque. Une version du logiciel requise pour installer cette mise à jour est introuvable sur ce volume . "


Ce message indique simplement que la mise à jour ne convient pas. Quelle est le niveau de mise à jour actuel d'Office 2011 (regarde dans le menu de PowerPoint ou d'Excel, la ligne "À propos de PowerPoint" (ou d'Excel) pour trouver cette information) ? Si la mise à jour que tu as téléchargée (laquelle ?) est déjà installée ou si une version intermédiaire requise n'a pas déjà été installée, la mise à jour ne peut pas ce faire et tu as droit au message que tu indiques. Dans l'ordre, il faut faire les mises à jour 14.1.0 si ta version est inférieure (14.0.x) puis 14.1.2. Peux-tu décrire ce que tu essayes de faire en fonction de ces données ?

Autre possibilité : si tu as déplacé ou renommé le dossier "Microsoft Office 2011" ou un des éléments qu'il contient, ça ne peut pas fonctionner non plus. Vérifie ces points.


----------



## zaooly (23 Août 2011)

J'ai réussi en définitive à installer toutes les mises à jour possibles, jusqu'à la dernière : la  14.1.2. Mais sans résultats...


----------

